# Fiskars- poor lopping shears



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

First, let me say that I have used Fiskars products for years. The other day, I bought a couple of sets of lopping shears at HD for $29 vs $26 for Corona. Fiskars have leveraging advantage and metal handles. I was actually replacing a set of Coronas with a broken (wood) handle.

It took another crew member about an hour to bend the blade on one set on oak branches. I took both sets back to HD and replaced them two grades up to the best Fiskars that they had. After a couple of hours on some roses, the set I used looked like I had used them for a month. Let me say that I am particular about my tools. The shop has pruners; I keep a set in my truck so that no one else can get them. I even sharpen my shovel that I edge beds with. The boss even apologizes to me for hitting a rock with my shovel. The point is- they absolutely were not abused.

IMO I would get the Coronas for branches too big for hand pruners up to about an inch. Larger than that, get a saw. The tri-edged folding saws are great for shrub and small tree pruning.


----------



## blueberry14 (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you tried Felco brand products?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> First, let me say that I have used Fiskars products for years. The other day, I bought a couple of sets of lopping shears at HD for $29 vs $26 for Corona. Fiskars have leveraging advantage and metal handles. I was actually replacing a set of Coronas with a broken (wood) handle.
> 
> It took another crew member about an hour to bend the blade on one set on oak branches. I took both sets back to HD and replaced them two grades up to the best Fiskars that they had. After a couple of hours on some roses, the set I used looked like I had used them for a month. Let me say that I am particular about my tools. The shop has pruners; I keep a set in my truck so that no one else can get them. I even sharpen my shovel that I edge beds with. The boss even apologizes to me for hitting a rock with my shovel. The point is- they absolutely were not abused.
> 
> IMO I would get the Coronas for branches too big for hand pruners up to about an inch. Larger than that, get a saw. The tri-edged folding saws are great for shrub and small tree pruning.


I don't know if it applies to your case, but bypass loppers are used for live branches, while anvil loppers are used for dry, dead branches.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I only buy and use Corona, myself. Pruners, loppers, saws...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Have you tried Felco brand products?


Yes, I have a pair of #2 now that are always close by. Perhaps part of the problem is that I expect all of the others to be that good!:wink: Haven't spent the money to try Silky as a comparison.

Just kidding about expecting others to be that good. I was just throwing out that I was disappointed in the poor quality of a brand that has historically, at least for me, been very satisfactory for the price.



> I don't know if it applies to your case, but bypass loppers are used for live branches, while anvil loppers are used for dry, dead branches.


Frankly, no it doesn't. The point is that the brand is not what it used to be. I was not asking for instruction on which or how. Note that I work with a "crew", meaning professionally. I have been doing landscaping since the mid 60's.

Kap,
For the money I agree.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

*"Frankly, no it doesn't. The point is that the brand is not what it used to be. I was not asking for instruction on which or how. Note that I work with a "crew", meaning professionally. I have been doing landscaping since the mid 60's."*

So, why are you on a DIY chat? There is a chat for pro's, you know.

Also, I think you should reference what advice Fiskars says. If they say not to use Anvil, but to use Bypass, for live branches, then you should do as they tell you because they know their products better than anyone.

You're responsible for results not to your liking if you don't adhere to the instructions provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Let's keep it friendly fellas. Pros and DIYers alike are welcome here.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah

besides, the pros could use the advice.:laughing:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

It seems to have gotten lost, but the point here is that the value is not here for a $40 set of loppers. As I made a point of noting in the beginning, several products made by Fiskars that I have used in years past were very satisfactory. These, however are not. I took the first ones back and in the end several sets including the best available, used by several persons, produced the same inferior results. I am inclined to think that most people on this site do not have the opportunity to use multiple sets/choices of tools that are paid for by someone else and who get paid on an hourly basis so it doesn't hurt my pocket at all as to how long it takes to get the job done.

The intent was to encourage some dialogue on this product or, at the least, to save others from unnecessary expense of capital and time.


----------



## Koch (Mar 10, 2012)

Regarding the Fiskars lopping shears, I have used a yellow fiberglass handled set, purchased at Sears, (Made in USA) for years on acreage we have and have had very good success with them. I have gone back to sears and and also looked @ Fiskars website for a comparable replacement and all I see are Chinese made tools. Fiskars new chinese tools are what are wearing out and not holding up.


----------

